# Sasha is 15!!!



## Clare

well actually, it was a month ago - i've been a bit crazy lately and we ALL had a stomach virus... but if you can believe it, Sasha turned 15 on 9/23 (so technically she's 15 years and 1 month). I know I can't believe it! She's slowed down ALOT. She's on rimadyl for her arthritis that was just recently supplemented with Gabapentin which seems to have done the trick (its even straightened out her head from her vestibular disease!)

So big happy birthday to my little girl!


----------



## WIBackpacker

Happy Birthday! Wonderful age, I hope she celebrated well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

That is so awesome! Happy Birthday to Sasha. You are obviously doing something right!


----------



## Hatch

Congratulations! Aside from her good genes, what do you attribute to her long life? Just curious, what kind of food do you feed her?


----------



## car2ner

wow, I hope the old gal has a wonderful snuggly and happy year.


----------



## dogfaeries

Wow! Happy birthday!!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Happy Birthday!!! That is great!!! Hope she had lots of treats and snuggles!!!


----------



## GSDchoice

Wow congratulations!

What's her secret?
- clean diet?
- busy social life with lots of friends?
- workout regimen?
- daily mental stimulation?
ha ha, we all want to know.


----------



## Fodder

Ahem, photos!?!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Wow! Congratulations to both of you! 15 was good many years back, now there's a 13ers club, and according to Wikipedia, or maybe AKC, the lifespan of GSDs is listed at 7-10. 15 is a very good milestone to hit! Happy Birthday Sasha!


----------



## Clare

Hatch said:


> Congratulations! Aside from her good genes, what do you attribute to her long life? Just curious, what kind of food do you feed her?


She is on Canidae - was on Costco food for years until she got tired of it... I can't really attribute it to anything but good genes and a happy life


----------



## Clare

GSDchoice said:


> Wow congratulations!
> 
> What's her secret?
> - clean diet?
> - busy social life with lots of friends?
> - workout regimen?
> - daily mental stimulation?
> ha ha, we all want to know.


She walked every day until about 6 months ago when she lost interest (though since the gabapentin she's definitely walking a bit further) - she gets lots of rest lol! I work from home a lot and she stays in the office with me. She meditates lol. Except when i'm on a video call - she usually makes an appearance.


----------



## Clare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readaboutdogs

She looks so sweet! I have a senior going thru some old age mind issues and the combination of the gabapentin and steroid seems like the right combo for him too, he wants to go for walks etc, more himself, otherwise he won't hardly get off the couch. Sounds like she has had a happy laid back life, hanging out with you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Wow, happy birthday Sasha!


----------



## Sabis mom

Way to go Sasha!


----------



## GSDchoice

Lookin' good!


----------



## Jenny720

Happy Birthday!!! She looks great planning for mine to live that long!


----------



## cvamoca

That's just awesome, she looks like a gallant old girl. Happy Birthday and a month, Sasha!


----------

